# 30-06 problems



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i just worked up a nice load 4 deer this year in my remington 7600 i am using nosler ball tips the green 1 in 180gr and fedd 210 primers and 58gr of relodder 19 and it is what i used in my remington 700 last year and it is a nice load but i had to mess with the seeding off the nosler beacuse when i went to the range to putt a few in the clip they would not fit beacuse of the lingth of the ammo i know think i have solved the prob by seeding the noler a bit further in the casing would that cause a problem ? i had to seed it quite a bit further in the casing ?????????


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

How old are you? I can barely understand what you are asking here. I can't tell if it is because you are poorly educated, or if you are just trying to be funny, or if you just don't care. When you make a post that is barely understandable, people will be reluctant to give you advice. No offense intended.

If you seat the bullet to a depth where the ammo is as long as it can be, and will just barely fit and feed through the magazine correctly, then you will not be seating them too deeply. You may not be seating them deep enough, though. If you are not sure what you are doing, you should probably seat them so the OAL is just a little less than what the bullet manufacturer recommends as the max OAL. My book show this to be 3.340 inches for a 30-06. I'd recommend seating them to 3.30 and as long as they feed correctly, you should be fine.


----------

